# German Blue Ram fighting issues?



## bshaw12 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello, I am keeping 2 German blue rams, 3 neons, and 3 panda corys in the fluvial spec five gallon tank. I know its a bit overstocked, but I am water changing frequently and there is a lot of filtration in that tank. I used to keep rams and I like the way they look, so I got a pair for my 15, but am keeping them in the five while I wait for it to fully cycle. 

The problem is, my female ram isn't acting right. I had seen this issue with my previous pair, but I don't really understand why it happens. The male seems very happy, with bright colors and fins up and such, whereas the female is always looking kinda washed out and keeps her dorsal fin down. Do any of you know why this happens? I see the male chasing her around here and there so I wonder if that is part of the issue. Thanks

These are the rams in my 5 gal.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

She is super stressed. He looks good. I hope she gets better for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshaw12 (Feb 10, 2018)

what could be causing it?

Follow Up: I can move one of the rams to the 15 gal now if need be. Please tell me if you think I should move none, both, or the male or female.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I would move her. It could be his affection that is bothering her, could be something else. Too many variables, General always best to eliminate stress however you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

If the 15 isn’t cycled that is not awesome either for her. Stay active with water changes and prime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

They both look female. Maybe that's why.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

gtu2004 said:


> They both look female. Maybe that's why.


I agree I think you have two females


----------



## lil_deuce (Oct 4, 2017)

York1 said:


> I agree I think you have two females


How do you tell?

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Some look at the blue in the black spot. I look at anal fins. They do both look female. Didn’t look before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

2 females 99%
Only true tell sexing is a males anal fin will extend into the tale where a females will end at base of tale.
All other methods have exception..
The alpha female is not liking the other ..The chasing is not play..She will whip the other...
If all the rams you have to choose from are together and you need a male [now] get the biggest one of all.99% male by size...


----------



## bshaw12 (Feb 10, 2018)

Dang... Wow! 

I had no idea, got them a few weeks ago when they were in a tank with many others, but since they are so young it's super hard to tell. Thanks a lot for the help though! I just separated the female away from the "male" and she doesn't look as stressed but just more washed out colors now. 

I have a 5 and a 15 running right now, what would you suggest I do with the rams at this point? I was planning to get a pair so I could breed in a bit, but I'm not sure how to go about it as far as getting a new male or getting rid of a female. Suggestions?


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe see if anyone local can swap. It's a long shot though, bc fish store might not be willing, and it has to be another breeder.

I had that dilemma too before I knew for certain I had a pair. They still chase each other though. I knew for certain because one started laying eggs and the other followed to fertilize them.


----------



## bshaw12 (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks! I was thinking that id probably fatten up the females in separate tanks and then put them together in the same tank with a new male. After he chooses then I could return the other female to my lfs.


----------

